# Zoomstar rib schlauchboot



## Roter Piranha (23. Januar 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Verarbeitung und Qualität und Lebensdauer eines zoomstar rib schlauchboot ist ? Finde fast nichts im netz, nur das es pvc Haut hat und aus China kommt. 
Es handelt sich um ein neues rib in 540 cm. 
50er pvc Schläuche bis 90ps zugelassen. 
Ich möchte damit auf der Elbe und Ostsee fahren. Motor wird wohl auch ein 90er werden.  Es wird im Sommer immer draussen stehen,zwar abgedeckt wenn ich was passendes habe /finde an plane,evtl die originale wenn es eine gibt. Gekauft ist das boot noch nicht, aber wenn alles gut ist wäre ein Kauf gut möglich.


----------



## Roter Piranha (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

Kann keiner was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Fidde (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

PVC-Boote finde ich generell nicht so toll. Hypalon sollte es bei der Größe schon sein.


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

So da ja leider hier nichts bei rum kam, habe ich mir das boot mal angeguckt. Und was soll ich sagen,ich habe es nicht mit genommen . 
Die Qualität ist bei einem neuem boot schon echt schlecht.  Klebestellen gehen jetzt schon auf |kopfkrat
Mit kleber rumgesaut auf dem Boot, allgemein mit kleber nicht gesparrt,mehr eingestrichen und nichts abgeklebt. Usw usw . 
Also weiter suchen #6


----------



## maxum (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

Hallo, 

Ich würde mal nach Highfield Schlauchbooten kucken, da bekommst du das beste aus zwei Welten Hypalon als Schlauchmaterial und Aluminium als Bootskörper. Das alles jetzt auch De beim Händler und bezahlbar.


----------



## Fidde (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

Königsklasse #6

Mit einer Stufe darunter kann man aber auch schon für lange Zeit glücklich werden (Hypalon / GFK)


----------



## maxum (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zoomstar rib schlauchboot*

Hallo, 

ja klar ist das schon ein toller Materialmix. Ich denke das wenn es kleinere

Rempler gibt es bei Alu egal ist höchstens ein optischer Mangel.

Bei GFK man doch schnell reagieren sollte , aber auch nicht muss.

Ich hatte mal ein PVC Schlauchboot welches bei mir auseinanderfiel durch zuviel Sonne

konnte ich zukucken , allerdings wenn es vor Sonne geschützt stehen kann hält es zigmal länger.


----------

